# Detailing Product Festive Sales



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The traditional festive season sales extend to detailing product retailers! 

Ultimate Finish have 10% Off until midnight on Sunday 3rd January using the code *MERRY10* and free UK delivery with orders over £39.95 as usual.

Polish Angel have 10% Off until midnight on 27th December using the code *Christmas*.

Subscribe to the Aquaspray Kranzle mailing list and you qualify for a 10% discount during the festive season.

If you know of any more sales then post them up for all to see! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Literally just had this through! Not sure when I subscribed to their stuff as I've never used any of it.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

AMDetails, 40% off their core range.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

https://www.highdefinitiondetail.co.uk/collections/boxing-day-sale


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just bought some air fresheners from secret scents to try them as they've 50% off today so thought it was worth a try.

Never used then before so can't comment on them but if anyone is interested it's

https://www.secretscentsofficial.com and the discount is boxingday50 :thumb:


----------



## PaulDW (Oct 23, 2020)

Was hoping for an offer of some sort from Cleanandshiny as I have 4 items totalling just less than £65 in the basket on there and it's the only place I can find that does all 4 :-/


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

CountyDetailing Supplies

Up to 25% (already applied) on pretty much all stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

14% off vyair resins if your needing a refill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Just need CarChem to join in before the new year as seriously impressed withtheir Pre-soak / snow foam ! :-D


----------



## PaulDW (Oct 23, 2020)

Im hoping that some are taking Christmas off with the intention of having New Year sales


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dont post on here much anymore.But will say was very disappointing the xmas sales and new year.Unless own brand sales which were good Guessing covid has hit resellers hard.Was waiting on clean and shiny sale.Never happened lol,so went elsewhere.Shame as the extra little bit of discount imo would generate a lot more sales


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Dont post on here much anymore.But will say was very disappointing the xmas sales and new year.Unless own brand sales which were good Guessing covid has hit resellers hard.Was waiting on clean and shiny sale.Never happened lol,so went elsewhere.Shame as the extra little bit of discount imo would generate a lot more sales


County detailing supplies had a good sale , i purchased a few items

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

pt1 said:


> County detailing supplies had a good sale , i purchased a few items
> Edit, i just received a email from Clean and shiny saying they have a sale on
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Clean and Shiny are having a 20% Off Sale on TRC towels for the next 48hrs.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

pt1 said:


> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


It's just off rag company stuff


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Mitchell and King

www.mitchellandking.com

25% Christmas Sale Ends Sunday


----------



## PaulDW (Oct 23, 2020)

Steveom2 said:


> It's just off rag company stuff


no good to me then


----------

